# Sinfoni 60.1 HD Pair



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Sinfoni 60.1 HD


Not my auction


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

pretty sure that'sGucci on here....


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes that's mine


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Consider trade for Sony rsx-9


----------

